# When i go into my profile to look at stats



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm having the same sort of issue.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been having this problem with some of threads. The page just goes white.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What browsers are you seeing this with? Doesn't seem contained to the profile page anymore, so does this blank page happen right away, or after you have been on the site for a bit?

Kevin


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> I used Safari.


I tested your profile with Safari and did not experience the same white out issue. Do you notice this happening at specific times in the day?

~Sheena


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Would a keylogger program cause this?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I use Safari too. It hasn't happened since Sunday though.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I spoke too soon. It just happened again.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Have you tried clearing cookie and cache? I know threelittlestars did, but what about others?

Kevin


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I cleared caches and cookies and it's still happening. Maybe it's Safari.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for trying out a different browser @threelittlestars.
If you experience these issues further in FF please let us know. 
@soccermom2three, Can you try another browser and see if that helps clear things up?

Also by chance, do you guys have any extensions installed in your safari browser?
If so, it may be worth a try to uninstall them, then try to navigate this site in Safari once they are gone. 

Richard.


----------

